# new to Directv getting error 301 on apps



## wizzap (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello

I got directv last week but the installer did not have the connection kit to get on to internet said he would order it and comeback out next week. anyway week later I call he says he has the kit to stop by his shop pick it up its something i can do my self.

I get it its a black box says DECA and small ethernet cable and a power plug. I plug it up connect the ethernet cable to sat box it dos not work. I call back he says he has no idea how to install it and tells me he will get someone to call me .

New guy calls he says i need a splitter and spilt the cox cable thats running to the receiver to the box and the deca i go back to shop get wire and a splitter hook it up still nothing call the guy back he says he will get another installer to call me that puts them in all the time he calls said guy gave me wrong splitter, I need a power block splitter call guy back go get the power block still dont work

call DTV they say they will send out another tech in 3 weeks.. i keep searching found a little info so now i hook a cox cable to the extra port on my swim switch outside my house to the Deca and plug the deca up to my router run network test and Bingo i have internet service

But when i go to Tv apps it says error 301... I have a HR24 and two H24 I have a att 2wire modem I set the HR24 to Dmz mode to allow all traffice but still get error 301 ( called att about port fowarding they connect me to network team want 199.00 to walk me thru ) anyway weird thing is my DVR and H24 in master bedroom get error 301 the H24 in kids room pull up the apps.

Was on phone with DTv for 2 hours still could not get it fixed the dvr downloads movies the apps just dont work


NOTE After resetting the modem and the receivers the two bedroom receivers the h24's are both getting the apps the DRV the HR24 is still getting 301 please help


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Hooking the Cox cable to the SWiM port is a big NO NO. Uplug it immediately. If you don't, You have a good chance of blowing out some hardware.

Please give us more information on your setup. What receivers, how many, how they are connected. With this info, the team here should be able to help you through your problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

After my reset last night I too had the 301 error and by this morning it's gone away.
This isn't too uncommon for the 301 to take a while to "clear" after a reset/setup.


----------



## wizzap (Jun 18, 2011)

After resetting the box a few times and resetting the connection to restore defaults and rerunning the network setup all boxes now have apps and downloads are working


Still connected to outside switch thou if i connect it to the inside ones it fails to connect at all not sure i have the correct splitter the one i got is a 2 -2150 mhz it has dc power pass and the wire going into the deca box is hooked to the power pass leg


Also tech said they never heard it working that way but it is will take 3 weeks for a repair guy to get here and check it and make sure other installer did everything correct


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You really need to post more information, and maybe even some pictures.
From what I can gather, you first connected the BB DECA [black box] to your HR24, which of course didn't work.
You now are using a 2-way splitter to feed both the HR24 & BB DECA, which does/should work.
You say you have a 2Wire modem, does this mean you have DSL?
The BB DECA needs to connect [to the coax and...] with ethernet to your 2Wire.
Is your splitter the green labeled DirecTV splitter?


----------



## wizzap (Jun 18, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> You really need to post more information, and maybe even some pictures.
> From what I can gather, you first connected the BB DECA [black box] to your HR24, which of course didn't work.
> You now are using a 2-way splitter to feed both the HR24 & BB DECA, which does/should work. I TRIED TO DO IT THIS WAY BUT IT WOULD NOT GET THE INTERNET SIGNAL SO NOW I HAVE A COC COMING FROM THE SWITCH OUT SIDE THAT THE DISH CONNECTS TO AND THE OTHER 3 RECEIVERS THAT 4TH LEG NOW CONNECTS TO THE DECA BOX THAT CONNECTS TO MY MODEM/ROUTER WITH BLUE ETHERNET CABLE
> 
> ...


Answerd your questions in caps sorry for that tring to figure forums

Note all boxes have apps and DVR can download movies so all appears to be working just need to figure out correct way to install it till tech can get here in 3 weeks if i dont connect to switch outside it dont work


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"The switch" outside has to be another splitter.
The BB DECA can be connected there and work as well as it would by using a 2-way close to the receiver.
Not sure why you couldn't get the 2-way to work for you. You need to make sure the input of the splitter connects to the coax going to the dish and have the BB DECA & HR24 connected to the outputs.


----------



## wizzap (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea switch out side is a splitter it has one leg on the bottom and 4 legs on the top leg 1 2 3 and have coax going to each receiver I plugged the BB Deca into the 4th leg


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "The switch" outside has to be another splitter.
> The BB DECA can be connected there and work as well as it would by using a 2-way close to the receiver.
> Not sure why you couldn't get the 2-way to work for you. You need to make sure the input of the splitter connects to the coax going to the dish and have the BB DECA & HR24 connected to the outputs.


Also power for the SWiM must go to the Red DC pass through connector jack on the splitter.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

I installed the connection kit last night and I am able to control the receiver with my iPad (how sweet is that). I assume I'm connected to the internet but as of this morning I stll cannot access TV apps. I'm getting a 301 error message, "TV apps still initalizing." Am I premature in my thinking that it should have loaded by now or does it really take 24 hours?

Not at home as I write so I cannot check set-up. If 301 error is still present when I get home should I try a menu reset first?


----------



## fragile (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you should wait a while longer.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

I too have the 301 apps error and have had for several software releases. I have a cable modem (DSL) from TimeWarner with phone so I really can't change it out. I don't have DECA just a hard wire ethernet to all of my receivers and none of them work, (for the TV apps but they are netwoked and do have internet access). At one time several months ago with this modem/router it worked. Any ideas?


----------



## fragile (Jun 9, 2011)

Try a red button reset on one of them and re-run the network setup.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

I have tried to reset with RBR several times and still get the TV Apps error 301 even though it says I am connected to the netork. When I go into network settings it says I am connected and since I have different IP addresses I guess I could try and set up each receiver on a different port and try forwarding them on my router. Network services also gives me a 301 error. Seems like alot of work. You would think Automatic would work.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

garydhunter said:


> I have tried to reset with RBR several times and still get the TV Apps error 301 even though it says I am connected to the netork. When I go into network settings it says I am connected and since I have different IP addresses I guess I could try and set up each receiver on a different port and try forwarding them on my router. Network services also gives me a 301 error. Seems like alot of work. You would think Automatic would work.


Does VOD work? Try going to channel 1100.

From the DTV web site you can reauthorize your receivers

Give it a try 
under My Account --> My Equipment--->Reauthorize Online


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

Tried to reauthorize and still no TV Apps. Channel 1100 works fine, so maybe I try to do some port forwarding on the router.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Finally got TV APPS to work. I just did this on a whim to see what would happen. 

I just recently upgraded from an HR20-100 and HR22-100 to two HR24- 500's in two rooms. I was hoping TV Apps would work on the new receivers, but was getting the dreaded 301 msg. I have a linksys vonage Router RT31P2. 

Anyway, I decided to take the Ethernet cable from the DECA adapter and plug it in directly into the cable modem. went to the receivers, reset network settings to default values. 

Everything worked and got online. I click on the right arrow, and boom, TV APPS loads up. I checked the other receiver, and it loaded there as well. Went back in my basement and disconnected the DECA from the Cable modem, and back into my linksys router. went back upstairs, reset the IP info, and TV APPS IS STILL WORKING! 

So i'm going to assume that it requires a 1 time direct connection to "initialize" the app directly. I don't know if its pure luck that it works for me, but I was pretty much giving up on having a functioning TV App. 

Give it a shot for those of you still having an issue with your routers. 

By the way, I did not have to mess with any port forwarding or any other settings in my router.


----------

